# Distilled water or purified water



## nikky (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

can i use purified water inplace of distilled water for soap making? 
I find the purified water very handy and cheaper too.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes- purified is fine. I've used both with no problems.

Tap water is the one you have to be more careful of. In some areas the tap water is so mineral-laden that it has been known to cause DOS.


IrishLass


----------



## nikky (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Jul 13, 2012)

I use tap water from a Brita filter pitcher. Could that be why I occasionally get some DOS? I've been wondering that lately. I live in a pretty dry, climate-stable area (Los Angeles), and have found DOS on some of my soaps in the last few months. Even some of my 100% CO soaps. I don't use any oils that are prone to DOS, and my superfat is around 5-7%, not including the CO soaps (18%-ish).


----------



## Maythorn (Jul 14, 2012)

I use tap water but my soaps mostly have milk in them so much less of the tap kind.  No DOS yet but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## itunu (Jul 15, 2012)

According to Dr Dunn, calcium, iron, copper and nickel can cause DOS - all of these can be in tap water to a small degree.

If you buy purified water make sure it is below 6µS (µS means micro-siemens) conductivity, otherwise you could also use de-ionized or even better, distilled.  

In England, its v v hard to get distilled water so I generally get deionized from a petrol station or purified water from a chemist so long as its below 6µS conductivity.


----------

